# Lunar Eclipse!



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

A friend sent me this email. Anyone heard of this lunar eclipse that's happening Tuesday morning and plan to check it out? I think it's pretty neat and since I'll be pulling all nighter again... might as well check it out on my balcony.

--> Check out the moon around 3:15am. There's going to be a total lunar eclipse tonight. It's the only total lunar eclipse that we'll be able to see in North America until the next one which is in April of 2014. The eclipse itself starts at around 1:30am, but won't become orange until about 2:40am. It'll stay orange from 2:40am-3:50am. But around 3:15am is the best time to view it. Try looking at the moon starting around 2:30-35am. Since that's when you'll see the transition where most of the moon is blocked out and slowly disappearing. Then a few seconds after it all goes black, you'll suddenly see the entire moon again in orange.

Here's an article about it.
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/lunar-eclipse-winter-solstice-coincide-20101219-200221-139.html

Smiles, 
Jennifer


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Hmmm.... Sounds fascinating. I used to wake up for this kind of stuff growing up. I had a telescope, and the whole bit. But can I extract myself out of bed tonight at 3 a.m.? unlikely.


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

50seven said:


> Hmmm.... Sounds fascinating. I used to wake up for this kind of stuff growing up. I had a telescope, and the whole bit. But can I extract myself out of bed tonight at 3 a.m.? unlikely.


ahahas~ <3

well aside from stargazing and watching meteor showers, i wouldn't stay up - and definitely wouldn't wake up - just to watch the moon around 2-3am. But since I have to stay up anyway, might as well. Plus, my friend's excitement sort of got me excited to see it too now~ something to look forward to on my all-nighter, i guess  Hehe


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

It's going to happen @ 3:17am

I will be heading north of McCowan Road @ 3:00am



Better watch it this time, because the next occurance will be @ 2094, I know I won't live that long for it.


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> It's going to happen @ 3:17am
> 
> I will be heading north of McCowan Road @ 3:00am
> 
> ...


ohhh, wow 2094?! you probably know it best. hehe, i just took this info directly from a frd and didn't look up any further info on this.

oOoOoOo, will you be taking pictures?
hopefully the sky will clear up so i can see it from my place.

Jen >.<


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

LOOK OUT @ Window NOW!!!

IT's Happening!!!!!!

the moon is almost covered by earth's shadow!!!!!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

view from my bedroom's window


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> view from my bedroom's window


NoOoOoOoOo!!!
I got carried away with working on my paper, I lost track of time T_____T
I darted out to the balcony in my pajamy dress and I was too lateeeee
I missed itttttt and now feeling super coldddd D=


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The eclipse is still "occurring"; currently the moon is completely eclipsed by the Earth. 

You can still the red-orange tint quite nicely. The moon will start to grow again soon


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> The eclipse is still "occurring"; currently the moon is completely eclipsed by the Earth.
> 
> You can still the red-orange tint quite nicely. The moon will start to grow again soon


Hahas, true~~~

Kind of sad that I missed it, especially since I started this thread about the Lunar Eclipse too 

I really wanted to see the gradual disappearance of the moon T____T
Oh well, I guess I can youtube for that part later, lolz

Jen >.<


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I know my camera sucks.. but.. I am happy that I have seen it (full lunar eclipse on the first day of winter)

-10C

At 3:00am to 3:30am on McCowan Rd, North of Major Mackenzie 













































On the way home, I was speeding down at McCowan Rd, and I didn't realize a cop car was following me... but it didn't flash... lucky me


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

jen_jen_ng said:


> Hahas, true~~~
> 
> Kind of sad that I missed it, especially since I started this thread about the Lunar Eclipse too
> 
> ...


It is leaving now!


----------



## Kajendra (Dec 12, 2010)

jen_jen_ng said:


> Hahas, true~~~
> 
> Kind of sad that I missed it, especially since I started this thread about the Lunar Eclipse too
> 
> ...


Edit: fixed problem
Tapatalk had some weird error and wouldn't didn't show what people were posting after this comment and was being weird :S

I was trying to say that the next one will happen in about 4 years


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Kajendra said:


> jen_jen_ng said:
> 
> 
> > Hahas, true~~~
> ...


----------



## Kajendra (Dec 12, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> If you can wait long enough you can see it in 2094 lol
> BTW, you have 2 IDs


2094 is the next total lunar eclispe that would occur on the winter solstice I believe.
2 IDs confused :S what do you mean?


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

dl88dl said:


> If you can wait long enough you can see it in 2094 lol
> BTW, you have 2 IDs


O.O No no no no~~ I don't have two IDs! I'm _not_ Kajendra.



Kajendra said:


> 2094 is the next total lunar eclispe that would occur on the winter solstice I believe.
> 2 IDs confused :S what do you mean?


*Kajendra*
I _think_ dl88dl asked about the 2 IDs because you quote what I said in your previous post but did not add your own comment... so probably thought you are just making the same identical comment as jen_jen_ng, so therefore kajendra=jen_jen_ng

See:



Kajendra said:


> jen_jen_ng said:
> 
> 
> > Hahas, true~~~
> ...


It's exactly what I typed with none of your additional input. That is possibly where the confusion arise.
Hehehe... erm... hope you come back to comment and clear up the confusion... >.< please? lolz

Jennifer =S


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I took a video of it, but started about half way though:
The following photos are more detail because of the camera's zoom lens. To the human eyes, they don't look as detail.

























This is what the human eye might see.









More camera shots:

















At this point I realize that the colour was butchered. I am looking at a blood red moon and the camera made it look black and white. So I play around with the camera and got as far as this. It's actually more red than this:


























And that was as far as I care to stay out as my butt was close to frozen.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> The following photos are more detail because of the camera's zoom lens. To the human eyes, they don't look as detail.


Neat!!! I completely missed it. I missed the first half of it - and got discouraged (and was inappropriately dressed in my pajamy dress) to stay around to watch the reappearance of it or how it looks later on.

Thanks for sharing though, Zebrapl3co! Very nice pictures!
The pics helps in making it up to me. lolz

Jennifer


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I had a pair of binoculars and you could see the shadows of the moon, etc.

It was quite a sight.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

At least your moon's pictures are bigger than mine


----------



## TJM (Dec 23, 2009)

The 2094 reference is the year in which the next full lunar eclipse will again coincide with winter solstice (Dec 21).


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

It looks like this in the night sky, but without the eye part, it is much more smaller and a little dimmer


----------



## jen_jen_ng (Apr 20, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> It looks like this in the night sky, but without the eye part, it is much more smaller and a little dimmer


 lol... that's quite a bit of a stretch isn't it?


----------



## Kajendra (Dec 12, 2010)

jen_jen_ng said:


> O.O No no no no~~ I don't have two IDs! I'm _not_ Kajendra.
> 
> *Kajendra*
> I _think_ dl88dl asked about the 2 IDs because you quote what I said in your previous post but did not add your own comment... so probably thought you are just making the same identical comment as jen_jen_ng, so therefore kajendra=jen_jen_ng
> ...


What I intended to type was that you could see the next one in about 4 years or so as the one in 2094 is the next total lunar eclipse that occurs on the winter solstice.

Tapatalk just got rid of my comment and then got rid of the quote too :S

Sorry for the confusion :S


----------

